# Upgrade der Wasserkühlung



## Nathenhale (24. August 2020)

Da ich mir demnächst eine neue GPU holen möchte die wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Leistungsaufnahme als meine Letzte hat. 
Wollte ich fragen ob es sinn macht in meinem Gehäuse einen Weiteren Radiator einzubauen?
Problem ist hier nur das die einzige Freie stelle im Gehäuse hinten ist und nur platz ist für ein 140mm X 30mm Radiator ist(der hier z.b.Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 140mm Radiator V.2 | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany)  . Lautstärke ist im Moment sehr angenehm und soll auch so bleiben. 
Temps sind im Moment bei Bf V 5 60´C CPU  und 63 C GPU Wassertemperatur kann ich euch leider nicht sagen.
Also noch zuvor jemand sagt: "Du weißt doch noch garnicht ob die neuen Karten mehr Leistungsaufnahme habe." Ja das stimmt aber ich möchte Allgemein meinen Temps senken ohne an der Lüfter Drezahl zu schrauben. 
Externe Radiatoren kommen nicht in Frage ein neues Case aber schon.

der 360mm Radi ist vorne  mit Intake Lüftern.
240mm Radi ist oben ebenfalls intake (dies hat die Temps verglichen mit outake um bis zu 6 C verbessert).
Hinten 120mm Lüfter Exhaust.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2020)

Da versaut der zusätzliche Radiator nur den Airflow, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Temperatur und Lautstärke sogar schlechter werden. Dann eher neues Case mit viel mehr Platz.


----------



## jhnbrg (24. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> ...ich möchte Allgemein meinen Temps senken ohne an der Lüfter Drezahl zu schrauben.
> Externe Radiatoren kommen nicht in Frage ein neues Case aber schon.



Welche Temperaturen genau möchtest Du senken? Von CPU/GPU oder von Wasser? Durch zusätzliche Radis werden CPU/GPU nicht unbedingt kühler. Die Wassertemperatur sinkt hingegen schon, sodass die Lüfter langsamer/gleich drehen.


----------



## HisN (24. August 2020)

Extern bauen.
Ein Mora über zwei Schnelltrennis mit in den Loop, und schon brichste Dir nicht mehr die Finger beim Bauen, und musst Dir keine Gedanken um Dein Case machen, und auch die nächsten 10 Upgrades interessieren Deine Wakü nicht. Ich glaub mein Gigant steht jetzt seit gut 8 Jahren hinter dem Rechner und hat jedes Upgrade mitgemacht und auch eine Case-Wechsel. Hat den nicht interessiert. 2 Schnelltrennis ab, und schon ist nur noch ein Schnappsglas Wasser im Rechner.


----------



## Klasn (24. August 2020)

jhnbrg schrieb:


> Welche Temperaturen genau möchtest Du senken? Von CPU/GPU oder von Wasser? Durch zusätzliche Radis werden CPU/GPU nicht unbedingt kühler. Die Wassertemperatur sinkt hingegen schon, sodass die Lüfter langsamer/gleich drehen.


Natürlich bedeuten bei gleichem Lastfall 5 weniger Wassertemperatur auch 5 Grad weniger CPU und GPU, wie soll man sonst die Temperatur bei einer Wasserkühlung senken? Der Wärmeübergang von Komponente zu Wasser ist nahezu immer konstant (außer wenn WLP austrocknet uÄ), entsprechend bedeutet gleiche Verlustleistung auch gleiches Delta Komponente/Wasser


----------



## Nathenhale (24. August 2020)

jhnbrg schrieb:


> Welche Temperaturen genau möchtest Du senken? Von CPU/GPU oder von Wasser? Durch zusätzliche Radis werden CPU/GPU nicht unbedingt kühler. Die Wassertemperatur sinkt hingegen schon, sodass die Lüfter langsamer/gleich drehen.



Ich möchte die Wassertemp senken. Auch wenn ich die bis jetzt noch nicht messe (Habe dies aber vor). Und ging auch darum die Lautstärke etwas zu veringern und noch Komponenten wie RAM in den Kreislauf aufzunehmen .


----------



## Nathenhale (24. August 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Extern bauen.
> Ein Mora über zwei Schnelltrennis mit in den Loop, und schon brichste Dir nicht mehr die Finger beim Bauen, und musst Dir keine Gedanken um Dein Case machen, und auch die nächsten 10 Upgrades interessieren Deine Wakü nicht. Ich glaub mein Gigant steht jetzt seit gut 8 Jahren hinter dem Rechner und hat jedes Upgrade mitgemacht und auch eine Case-Wechsel. Hat den nicht interessiert. 2 Schnelltrennis ab, und schon ist nur noch ein Schnappsglas Wasser im Rechner.



Extern möchte ich eben nicht. Auch wenn das natürlich die einfachere Methode wäre.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2020)

Lange sträubt man sich gegen extern, irgendwann kann man es dann doch nicht mehr umgehen. Aber noch ist reichlich Spielraum, um bei der internen Fläche zu eskalieren, deine jetzige Radiatorfläche ist gelinde gesagt Einstiegsklasse.


----------



## Nathenhale (24. August 2020)

Gut zu wissen . Welches Gehäuse am Best MIDI Tower(Big Tower gehen natürlich auch ) empfiehlt ihr denn für eine Wakü?


----------



## jhnbrg (24. August 2020)

Klasn schrieb:


> Natürlich bedeuten bei gleichem Lastfall 5 weniger Wassertemperatur auch 5 Grad weniger CPU und GPU, wie soll man sonst die Temperatur bei einer Wasserkühlung senken? Der Wärmeübergang von Komponente zu Wasser ist nahezu immer konstant (außer wenn WLP austrocknet uÄ), entsprechend bedeutet gleiche Verlustleistung auch gleiches Delta Komponente/Wasser



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Meiner CPU ist völlig egal, ob ich eine Wassertemp von 35°C oder 30°C habe. Die ist bei fixen 1.33V und gleicher Last immer bei 65°C. Kühler wird sie nur, wenn ich die Spannung senke.


----------



## Klasn (24. August 2020)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du den 240er und 360er behalten willst:

Midi Tower wäre das Fractal R6 oder R7 eine Überlegung, da könntest du beide wiederverwenden und einen 360, mit etwas quetschen sogar einen 420 zusätzlich einbauen. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht die Welt.

Bei Big Towern wäre Preis/Leistungsmäßig das Enthoo Pro 2 eine Überlegung,  360 oben, 240 unten, 480 front und 480 Seite. Das dürfte so das maximum sein was man intern lösen kann, außer bei Extremgehäusen wie 1000D oder Enthoo Elite.

Midi Tower und nicht komplett behalten: O11 Dynamic, den 240 durch 360 ersetzen und noch einen 360 dazu


----------



## jhnbrg (24. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Wassertemp senken. Auch wenn ich die bis jetzt noch nicht messe (Habe dies aber vor). Und ging auch darum die Lautstärke etwas zu veringern und noch Komponenten wie RAM in den Kreislauf aufzunehmen .



In diesem Fall brauchst du mehr Radiator-Fläche.


----------



## Klasn (24. August 2020)

jhnbrg schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Meiner CPU ist völlig egal, ob ich eine Wassertemp von 35°C oder 30°C habe. Die ist bei fixen 1.33V und gleicher Last immer bei 65°C. Kühler wird sie nur, wenn ich die Spannung senke.


Vom Standpunkt Wärmeübertragung kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht erklären  ist das auch weiter so wenn das wasser extrem warm wird (45 und mehr)? Ich kann an meiner GPU quasi die Wassertemperatur ablesen, GPU - 8° = Wasser


----------



## jhnbrg (24. August 2020)

Klasn schrieb:


> Vom Standpunkt Wärmeübertragung kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht erklären  ist das auch weiter so wenn das wasser extrem warm wird (45 und mehr)? Ich kann an meiner GPU quasi die Wassertemperatur ablesen, GPU - 8° = Wasser



Bei hohen Wassertemperaturen (45 und mehr) sieht man noch die Abhängigkeit CPU/GPU zu Wasser deutlich. Ab einer bestimmten Kühlfläche und Wassertemp (35 und weniger), lässt sich die CPU/GPU-Temp nicht mehr reduzieren. Nur noch durch undervolting. Ich habe bei mir diesbezüglich etwas experimentiert, um zu sehen, wo die Grenzen des machbaren sind. Durch die ziemlich große Kühlfläche (Mo-Ra 360 + 4x 360er Radis), die ich verbaut habe, habe ich bei mir das absolute Minimum erreicht, was die Hardware-Temp betrifft: 65°C CPU, 40°C GPU, 32°C Wasser.

EDIT. Nach reichlich Überlegung ist meine Behauptung falsch und/oder falsch formuliert. Sorry dafür. 

Selbstverständlich lässt sich die Hardware-Temp reduzieren durch weiter sinkende Wassertemp, auch unter 30°C. Diese ist aber bei mir unter normalen Bedingungen bei einer Luft-Wasser-Delta von 7°C nicht mehr realisierbar. Hätte ich im Zimmer 10°C Luft-Temp, wäre das Wasser kälter und dadurch natürlich auch die Hardware. Nur erreiche ich bei mir keine Wasser-Temp von weniger als 30°C bei Volllast.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen . Welches Gehäuse am Best MIDI Tower(Big Tower gehen natürlich auch ) empfiehlt ihr denn für eine Wakü?



Midi-Tower ehrlich gesagt gar keine. Ich meine, es gibt das Fractal Meshify S2 für 2 360er und das Lian Li O11 (Dynamic oder XL) für 3 360er, worin man durchaus eine anständige interne Wakü bauen kann, die einen deutlichen Mehrwert bietet, das liegt aber eher sekundär an der Radiatorfläche und primär an der Belüftung. Mesh ist der entscheidende Punkt, dein Case (ich schätze mal, das H440 ist noch aktuell) ist augenscheinlich ein ziemlicher Backofen und nimmt es dahingehend sicher mit den BeQuiet-Gehäusen auf.
Sonst eigentlich immer mindestens Bigtower, da schlage ich das Fractal R7 XL oder das Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2 oder 719 vor(man beachte die Einschränkungen bei Front-und Seitenradiator), ab da gibt es aber nur noch den Griff zu den wirklich großen Gehäusen, wo dann auch irrsinnig viel Radiatorfläche reinpasst.

Edit:


jhnbrg schrieb:


> Bei hohen Wassertemperaturen (45 und mehr) sieht man noch die Abhängigkeit CPU/GPU zu Wasser deutlich. Ab einer bestimmten Kühlfläche und Wassertemp (35 und weniger), lässt sich die CPU/GPU-Temp nicht mehr reduzieren. Nur noch durch undervolting. Ich habe bei mir diesbezüglich etwas experimentiert, um zu sehen, wo die Grenzen des machbaren sind. Durch die ziemlich große Kühlfläche (Mo-Ra 360 + 4x 360er Radis), die ich verbaut habe, habe ich bei mir das absolute Minimum erreicht, was die Hardware-Temp betrifft: 65°C CPU, 40°C GPU, 32°C Wasser.


Das Verhalten kann eigentlich nicht sein, eine Reduktion der Wassertemperatur hat immer eine Reduktion der Hardwaretemperatur zur Folge, das ist (physikalisches) Gesetz. Wie ist denn dein Kreislauf aufgebaut und wo ist der Messpunkt für die Wassertemperatur? Ich kann mir zumindest vorstellen, dass durch den Aufbau und einen zumindest für den Fall der Cpu ungünstigen Messpunkt das Wasser im Cpukühler vielleicht gar nicht mehr einen großen Unterschied hat, auch wenn die gemessene Wassertemperatur weiter fällt.


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2020)

jhnbrg schrieb:


> Bei hohen Wassertemperaturen (45 und mehr) sieht man noch die Abhängigkeit CPU/GPU zu Wasser deutlich. Ab einer bestimmten Kühlfläche und Wassertemp (35 und weniger), lässt sich die CPU/GPU-Temp nicht mehr reduzieren. Nur noch durch undervolting. Ich habe bei mir diesbezüglich etwas experimentiert, um zu sehen, wo die Grenzen des machbaren sind. Durch die ziemlich große Kühlfläche (Mo-Ra 360 + 4x 360er Radis), die ich verbaut habe, habe ich bei mir das absolute Minimum erreicht, was die Hardware-Temp betrifft: 65°C CPU, 40°C GPU, 32°C Wasser.



Solange alle Temperatur Sensoren mitspielen resultiert jedes Grad weniger Wassertemperatur in entsprechend niedrigeren Temperaturen der Komponenten. Alles andere ist physikalisch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Nathenhale (24. August 2020)

Ja das H440 ist noch aktuell . Und ja Airflow ist eher so o.k. habe damals leider nicht auf sowas geachtet.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2020)

Dann wirds vermutlich zum Großteil an den Backofen liegen. Geschlossene Front und Deckel, dabei nur einseitige Belüftungsschlitze, die noch dazu recht schmal sind. Da kann ja kaum Luft durch, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du zwischen 30 und 50% weniger Luftdurchsatz als mit Mesh hast. Wenn du die Verkleidungen abnimmst, was sagen dann die Temperaturen? Vor allem, bei welcher Lüfterdrehzahl?


----------



## Nathenhale (24. August 2020)

Lüfter Drehzahl oben wie Vorne 1000RPM ohne Gehäusewände ca. 3-6 grad Kälter .


----------



## jhnbrg (24. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Verhalten kann eigentlich nicht sein, eine Reduktion der Wassertemperatur hat immer eine Reduktion der Hardwaretemperatur zur Folge, das ist (physikalisches) Gesetz. Wie ist denn dein Kreislauf aufgebaut und wo ist der Messpunkt für die Wassertemperatur? Ich kann mir zumindest vorstellen, dass durch den Aufbau und einen zumindest für den Fall der Cpu ungünstigen Messpunkt das Wasser im Cpukühler vielleicht gar nicht mehr einen großen Unterschied hat, auch wenn die gemessene Wassertemperatur weiter fällt.



Ja, meine Behauptung ist falsch. Ihr habt Recht. Ich habe in meinem Kreislauf 5 Temp-Sensoren: 1x direkt an der CPU, 1x direkt am AGB, 1x MoRa In, 1x MoRa Out., 1x in der Pumpe. Die fünf Messwerte unterscheiden sich im Bereich von +/- 0.5°C. Meine Hardware wird nicht weiter kühler, weil ich die Wasser-Temp nicht unter 30°C bei Volllast bekomme.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2020)

Von deiner oben angegebenen Hardwaretemperatur (welche ist es jetzt genau?) ausgehend würde ich mit einer Wassertemperatur in den oberen 40ern rechnen, jetzt in den mittleren-unteren 40ern. Für die Hardware und Drehzahl eigentlich ganz ok. Da fehlt es einfach an Fläche. Was sagt die Raumtemperatur?


----------



## Nathenhale (24. August 2020)

Btw ist möglich das man mit Geringere Wassertemp keine geringern Hardware Temps bekommt . Und zwar wenn die Energiedichte der Hardware  so hoch ist das ,dass Wasser die Energie nicht mehr schnell genug aufnehmen kann .


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Btw ist möglich das man mit Geringere Wassertemp keine geringern Hardware Temps bekommt . Und zwar wenn die Energiedichte so hoch ist der Hardware das ,dass Wasser die Energie nicht mehr schnell genug aufnehmen kann .



Nein, eben nicht. Das Delta zwischen Wasser und CPU bleibt immer gleich. Wenn das Wasser also 1 Grad kälter ist ist es die jeweilige Komponente auch.


----------



## Klasn (24. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Btw ist möglich das man mit Geringere Wassertemp keine geringern Hardware Temps bekommt . Und zwar wenn die Energiedichte der Hardware  so hoch ist das ,dass Wasser die Energie nicht mehr schnell genug aufnehmen kann .


Das wäre nur der Fall wenn die Energiedichte so groß wäre (Achtung, hypothetisch) dass das Wasser an der Grenzfläche (Kühlfinne) sofort verdampft. Und auch dann wäre das physikalische Gesetz weiterhin gültig, nur die Rahmenbindungen haben sich geändert (Wärmeleitung von Metall auf Wasserdampf ist deutlich schlechter  als von Metall auf Wasser, schöechtere Wärmeleitung bedeutet größeres benötigtes Delta T) 

Schönes Beispiel dafür ist der Leidenfrost Effekt


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Btw ist möglich das man mit Geringere Wassertemp keine geringern Hardware Temps bekommt . Und zwar wenn die Energiedichte der Hardware  so hoch ist das ,dass Wasser die Energie nicht mehr schnell genug aufnehmen kann .



Das geht nur unter der Annahme, dass man einen irrsinnig aggressiven Boost bei enormer Energiedichte(5nm Ryzen vermutlich schon, wenn nicht, 3nm)hat, dass die Cpu direkt ans thermische Limit taktet. Dann senkt man die Wassertemperatur und die Cpu bleibt trotzdem im thermischen Limit, weil sie noch höher boostet. Das liegt dann aber an der durch den schärferen Boost noch höheren Energiedichte und dem noch höheren Takt. Für gleiche Energiedichte, sprich gleicher Takt, gleiche Spannung, gleiche Last bleibt die Kernaussage bestehen, das Delta bleibt gleich (Änderungen durch gesteigerte Effizienz bei niedrigeren Temperaturen mal ausgenommen, das ist abseits von mehreren 10°C Änderung nur Messtoleranz). Nur über Änderungen der Energiedichte, z.B. durch einen höheren Takt und damit eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme kann sich das Delta ändern. 
Bis sowas aber praxisrelevant ist, müssen wir noch 1-2 Nodes warten, sofern man keine zu schwache Kühlung hat.


----------



## nekro- (24. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Lange sträubt man sich gegen extern, irgendwann kann man es dann doch nicht mehr umgehen. Aber noch ist reichlich Spielraum, um bei der internen Fläche zu eskalieren, deine jetzige Radiatorfläche ist gelinde gesagt Einstiegsklasse.



So ist! War bei mir auch so. Hab damals gedacht 3x360 intern reichen. Nööö erst mit Mora reicht das


----------



## razzor1984 (24. August 2020)

Ist zwar kein midi Tower aber das Core X71 Tempered Glass Edition bietet dir sehr viele platz für interne Radiatoren. Unten passen 2x360er rein, front durchaus ein 420 und Top oben nochmals ein 360er. Das alles wird ganz schön ins geld gehen. Ein Mora zahlt sich im vergleich auf jedenfall aus, nutze zb die Artic p12. Wenn dich der Anblick des Moras stört, dann verstecke ihn einfach, gibt für alles eine Option


----------



## Viking30k (25. August 2020)

Ich würde auch zu einem Mora greifen 

Ich habe momentan 2 420er und einen 560er radiator aber das reicht mir nicht und rüste noch nen mora nach xd


----------



## IICARUS (25. August 2020)

Ich weiß selbst noch als ich auf Wasser umsteigen wollte und noch mein altes Gehäuse da stehen hatte und nicht genug Radiatoren verbauen konnte. Da bekam ich auch den Rat auf extern zu gehen. Damals wollte ich auch nichts extern hier stehen haben und hatte es auch abgelehnt. Nachdem ich mir ein neues Gehäuse holte und bereits 1x 240 + 1x 420 was das Maximum des Gehäuse ist kam ich auch auf den Schluss das extern doch noch dazu kommen musste und das hat bei mir alles verändert. Denn erst mit extern kam ich dann mit der Drehzahl soweit runter das mein Rechner sogar lautlos mit sehr guten Temperaturen ist.

Dieses ganze Gehäuse mit internen Radiatoren voll zu packen ist auch nicht das wahre, dadurch bekommt man auch warme Luft rein und die Temperaturen werden nie so gut ausfallen. Das ganze ändert sich aber auch in diesem Fall sobald ein Mora dazu kommt, weil die internen Radiatoren gar nicht mehr so viel Wärme abführen müssen und der Mora sie dabei sehr gut unterstützen wird. Meiner Meinung nach passt mein Mora hinten am Schreibtisch gut dazu und keinen von uns stört der Mora. Ich habe bei diesen hohen Temperaturen die wir die letzten Tagen hatten nur eine Wassertemperatur bis zu 32-33°C unter Last(Raumtemperatur ca. 28-29°C) und alles war immer noch schön kühl.



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Bei hohen Wassertemperaturen (45 und mehr) sieht man noch die Abhängigkeit CPU/GPU zu Wasser deutlich. Ab einer bestimmten Kühlfläche und Wassertemp (35 und weniger), lässt sich die CPU/GPU-Temp nicht mehr reduzieren.


Das hat was mit der Leitfähigkeit was zu tun, denn ab einem bestimmten Punkt wenn nicht noch mehr Wärme abgeführt werden kann dann ändert die Wassertemperatur nichts mehr dran.

Beispiel meine Grafikkarte... ohne LM kam ich mit der selben Wassertemperatur nicht unter 46°C und mit LM komme ich auf 37-39°C und kurze Spitzen auf 40-41°C. Mit Flüssigmetall habe ich daher die Leitfähigkeit verbessert damit mehr Wärme abgeführt werden kann. Gut mit 2-3°C niedriger Wassertemperatur wäre ich in diesem Fall doch noch etwas niedriger gekommen.

Zwischen IHS des Prozessors und Kühler habe ich auch LM getestet. In normalen Anwendungen wo der Prozessor nicht die volle Leistungsaufnahme erreich kann ich gut mit der Wassertemperatur die Temperatur des Prozessors beeinflussen. Mit extremen Tests sah es jedoch anders aus. 

in einem Test mit Prime95 8K und AVX hatte ich eine Wassertemperatur von 28°C und alle meine Lüfter auf volle Drehzahl laufen zu lassen hätten meine Wassertemperatur um etwa 3-4°C noch niedriger gebracht, aber es hätte nichts dran geändert das ich ein AVX-Offset von 2 nutzen musste damit  ich die 100°C nicht erreichen würde. Mit LM habe ich auch hier die Leitfähigkeit verbessert und so konnte nun der Prozessor mehr Wärme abführen und dann musste ich für den gleichen Test kein AVX-Offset mehr nutzen und mit der selben Wassertemperatur konnte ich nun denn vollen Takt ohne ein AVX-Offset nutzen.

Mit AMD Prozessoren sitzen die Chips nicht optimal und das ist auch nichts unbekanntes weshalb es auch hier zig Themen erstellt werden wo User meinen eine hohe Temperatur zu erreichen. Das ganze hat daher nur damit zu tun wie gut eine Wärme an das Wasser abgeführt werden kann. Hier muss man aber auch IHS und auch das Lot was dazwischen sitzt dazu zählen, da diese auch gewisse Sperren sind und nur eine bestimmte Leitfähigkeit besitzen.

In meinem Fall ist mein Prozessor nicht geköpft und ich konnte dadurch das der schon verlötet ist nur die Leitfähigkeit zwischen IHS und Kühler verbessern. Am ende muss ich auch kein LM zwingend dazwischen haben da Temperaturen wie in meinem extremen Test mit realen Anwendungen nicht stattfinden und dann gut mit der Wassertemperatur die Temperatur des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte beeinflusst werden können.

Das ist zumindest was ich dazu selbst mit meinem System austesten konnte.

Man muss aber auch bedenken das ich in diesem extremen Test bis zu 250-270 Watt mit dem Prozessor erreicht habe und mit realen Anwendungen komme ich selten über 95 Watt. Ganz selten wenn ich doch mal ein Video bearbeite komme ich auf 140-160 Watt und dann wird der Prozessor auch nicht so heiß und kann die Wärme problemlos mit der Wassertemperatur abführen. Daher ist mein Prozessor in diesem extremen Test schneller heiß geworden als überhaupt abgeführt werden konnte und mein Delta zur CPU hat sich  daher auch vergrößert.


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan 2 420er und einen 560er radiator aber das reicht mir nicht und rüste noch nen mora nach xd


Man kann es auch übertreiben 

Mal im Ernst; was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. August 2020)

3°C oder 200 Umdrehungen, schätze ich.


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

Also passiv?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. August 2020)

Da reichen selbst 6 Mora nicht ganz.


----------



## Viking30k (25. August 2020)

Ein 420er soll dafür raus und zwar der im Boden. 

Grund ich habe so keinen Platz meine Pumpen zu entkoppeln und sie übertragen so hörbare Vibrationen manchmal stört das Geräusch 

Mora weil ich es nahezu oder ganz lautlos möchte


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Ein 420er soll dafür raus und zwar der im Boden.
> 
> Grund ich habe so keinen Platz meine Pumpen zu entkoppeln und sie übertragen so hörbare Vibrationen manchmal stört das Geräusch
> 
> Mora weil ich es nahezu oder ganz lautlos möchte



Bin da bei dir ohne Mora geht es einfach nicht leise


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Ein 420er soll dafür raus und zwar der im Boden.


Jo, kann ich gut verstehen. Bin auch heilfroh, dass ich bald am Boden unter der Abdeckung genügend Platz für Pumpe und den ganzen anderen Kram haben werde.


----------



## Nathenhale (26. August 2020)

Was habe ich hier den gestartet ?


----------



## nekro- (26. August 2020)

Das wird wie in jedem anderen Thread 
Am Ende sind es immer die gleichen User hier.

Ich würde gerne die Zeit zurück drehen mit dem Wissen von heute, dann hätte ich mein NCASE behalten und nur den Mora dran geballert


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Mein Mora kam auch erst später, sonst hätte ich mir nur ein kleinen Radiator als Notbetrieb intern verbaut. Wobei meine interne Radiatoren auch ausreichen sollte mal was mit dem Mora sein. Ist dann zwar nicht lautlos wie jetzt, aber laut wäre mein System auch nicht.


----------



## nekro- (26. August 2020)

So denke ich auch. Theoretisch reichen 3x360 intern, aber wenn es dann im Sommer Richtung 45 grad Wassertemperatur geht , dann reicht die Theorie nicht mehr aus


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Solange die 45-47°C dabei nicht überschritten werden würde ich mir noch nicht mal Gedanken machen. Der einzige Nachteil wird nur bei Schlauch sein der Weichmacher enthält, denn solche hohe Temperaturen begünstigen das auswaschen des Weichmachers. Die Frage wäre nur wie hoch die Lüfter dabei drehen müssten und da ich im Wohnzimmer sitze musste ich versuchen so leise wie möglich zu werden.

In einem Test von mir bin ich im Hochsommer auf 38°C Wassertemperatur gekommen und einer Drehzahl der Lüfter um die 1100-1200 U/min. Aber damals hatte ich noch einen 6700K und eine 1070 Grafikkarte verbaut. Mit meinem jetzigem System wird es sicherlich etwas höher mit den selben intern verbauten Radiatoren sein. 

Im Winter hatte ich mal versehentlich den Mora nach einem Umbau nicht angeschlossen und wunderte mich wieso ich mit meinem jetzigem System auf etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur kam. 

Schätze aber das ich noch auf 40-42°C gekommen wäre, da ich dann mein Mora wieder angeschlossen habe. Habe meine Anschlüsse so gesetzt das ich mein Loop ohne den Mora wieder schließen kann. So kann ich auch mein System mit nur den zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren betreiben und erleichtert das ganze auch beim befüllen, da der Mora dann bereits vor befüllt steht.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2020)

45-47°C hat die Grafikkartentemperatur maximal zu sein, Wasser hat gefälligst unter 5°C über Raumtemperatur zu bleiben. 
Auch wenn ersteres im Hochsommer nicht immer geht. Im Winter kann die Gpu aber unter 40 bleiben.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Mit dem Mora komme ich auch auf etwa 29-30°C Wassertemperatur und mit LM bleibt meine Grafikkarte bei etwa 37-39°C (im Schnitt). 

Selbst jetzt im Hochsommer mit einer Raumtemperatur zwischen 28-29°C bin ich kaum über 32°C Wassertemperatur gekommen. 

Das max. war irgendwas mit 33°C (Last im Spiel) und einer Drehzahl aller Lüfter von etwa 560 U/min. 
Hatte daher noch viel Spielraum bezüglich der Drehzahlen.


----------



## Nathenhale (26. August 2020)

Oder man macht das wie ich auf der Lan party. Und Ballert die Noctua Lüfter auf 3000RPM hoch und senkt damit CPU und GPU Temp um ganze 8 Grad. Naja war aber halt auch laut wie ein Düsenjäger.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2020)

Da hörts eh keiner, weil alle durcheinanderquatschen und die Turbinen der anderen ebenso laut sind.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Oder man macht das wie ich auf der Lan party. Und Ballert die Noctua Lüfter auf 3000RPM hoch und senkt damit CPU und GPU Temp um ganze 8 Grad. Naja war aber halt auch laut wie ein Düsenjäger.


Alleine in einem Raum mit Kopfhörer sitzend hätte ich auch keine Probleme mit.


----------



## Nathenhale (26. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Alleine in einem Raum mit Kopfhörer sitzend hätte ich auch keine Probleme mit.



Kannst ja mal deinen Schönen Mora mit den Noctuas ausstatten . Und alle auf 3000 hoch jagen ich wette die Kühlleistung ist der Hammer. Hoffe natürlich das du geschlossen Kopfhörer hast.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2020)

Ich höre durch meine Kopfhörer quasi alles, die dämpfen so ziemlich nichts. Nachteil ist zwar, dass man dann auch Lüfter auf 600 Umdrehungen hört, aber man wenigstens vernünftig mit anderen Leuten reden kann.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Habe Noctua bereits verbaut, aber die laufen max. mit 1200 U/min.


----------



## Nathenhale (26. August 2020)

Dann wirds Zeit für Lüfter OC  die Laufen sicher mit 24Volt besser  .


----------



## nekro- (26. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe Noctua bereits verbaut, aber die laufen max. mit 1200 U/min.



Macht es überhaupt Sinn Noctua auf einem Mora zu setzen wenn man meostens eh nur 300-900rpm fährt?
Auf meinem sind Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM Lüfter.


----------



## blautemple (26. August 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Macht es überhaupt Sinn Noctua auf einem Mora zu setzen wenn man meostens eh nur 300-900rpm fährt?
> Auf meinem sind Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM Lüfter.



Ich bin, seit ich die Arctic P14 PWM PST auf meinem Mo-Ra nutze, absoluter Arctic Fanboy. Absolut Laufruhig und super Regelbereich von knapp unter 200rpm bis 1700rpm. Hier ist auch ein Vergleichstest: 140-mm-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Vergleichstest - ComputerBase

Ich habe damals 30€ pro 5er Pack gezahlt und für den Preis sind die überragend. Selbst für das Doppelte würde ich die noch, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, empfehlen.


----------



## claster17 (26. August 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Macht es überhaupt Sinn Noctua auf einem Mora zu setzen wenn man meostens eh nur 300-900rpm fährt?



Ja, wenn man es auf große Lüfter wie den NF-A20 (auf Produktionsdatum achten) abgesehen hat. Ansonsten eher nein.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2020)

Gute Lüfter sind eben bei gleicher Drehzahl leiser und/oder haben mehr Durchsatz, sodass man bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Durchsatz hat. Unhörbar ist eben ein wichtiger Aspekt, das muss ein Lüfter schon können.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Habe die NF-P12 PWM auf dem Mora verbaut und die reichen mir vollkommen aus. Sind leise und fördern ein guten Luftstrom selbst mit niedriger Drehzahl. Wenn ich die Hand vor den Lüfter halte merke ich auch kaum ein Luftstrom was zurück strömt, so das die Lüfter ein guten Druck aufbauen können.

In meinem Fall sind sie aber noch braun, da die schwarzen erst später dazu kamen.


----------



## nekro- (28. August 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin, seit ich die Arctic P14 PWM PST auf meinem Mo-Ra nutze, absoluter Arctic Fanboy. Absolut Laufruhig und super Regelbereich von knapp unter 200rpm bis 1700rpm. Hier ist auch ein Vergleichstest: 140-mm-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Vergleichstest - ComputerBase
> 
> Ich habe damals 30€ pro 5er Pack gezahlt und für den Preis sind die überragend. Selbst für das Doppelte würde ich die noch, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, empfehlen.



Ja die hatte ich auch gekauft als P12-Edition und laufen auf meinem HWLabs Genesis GTS360, von der Laufstärke sind die okay und bei 1000RPM nicht wirklich hörbar. Meine Kollegen sind auch zufrieden.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Macht es überhaupt Sinn Noctua auf einem Mora zu setzen wenn man meostens eh nur 300-900rpm fährt?


Stimmt, aber da ich in der Vergangenheit auch Lüfter hatte die ein Klacken aus dem Lager hatten habe ich es nicht dem Zufall überlassen und bin auf Nummer sicher gegangen.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. September 2020)

So als TE rolle ich das Thema jetzt mal wieder auf . Ich habe mich entschieden das Lian Li O Dynamic XL zu kaufen und hatte vor unten ein Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm Radiator einzubauen. Nun Mein Frage Lohnt sich ein UT60 oder Reicht auch der der Gleiche Radi mit 45 mm Dicke? 
Allgemein gefragt lohnt sich ein Dicker Radiator wenn man seine Noctua Lüfter nicht über 800Rpm laufen lassen will?


----------



## picknicker 1 (23. September 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Allgemein gefragt lohnt sich ein Dicker Radiator wenn man seine Noctua Lüfter nicht über 800Rpm laufen lassen will?


Dann solltest du v.a. auf großen Lamellenabstand (unter 12 fins/inch) beim Radi Wert legen, da so die Luft besser durchgedrückt werden kann. Wenn du nen 60er+ Lüfter platzmäßig unterbringen kannst, nimm ihn. Viel tut sich da i.d.R. aber nicht ggü. nem 45er (60er profitieren i.d.R. auch schon wieder mehr von push/pull).


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Ich würde sogar nur auf 30mm setzen und dafür 2-3 Radiatoren dazu verbauen.

Denn die Fläche wird mehr ausmachen und mit bestimmten dicke der Radiatoren müssen auch Lüfter schneller drehen oder gar Push/Pull verbaut werden. Aber der Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta soll was die Lamellen angeht gut ausfallen. Aber ich kenne diesen Radiator nur aus Bilder.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. September 2020)

Oh ich dachte das wäre schon klar wegen meiner Signatur oben und Seite kommen die Vorhanden Radis dazu ein xflow 30mm 240 und ein Normaler 30mm 360mm alles natürlich Kupfer Mettalle mischt man nicht .
Ob Monsta oder UT 60 der Lammeln per Inches sind immer 10.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Sorry, habe mit vielen Themen zu tun, da verliert man schnell die Übersicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nun Mein Frage Lohnt sich ein UT60 oder Reicht auch der der Gleiche Radi mit 45 mm Dicke?
> Allgemein gefragt lohnt sich ein Dicker Radiator wenn man seine Noctua Lüfter nicht über 800Rpm laufen lassen will?


Da nehmen die sich quasi nichts, erst mit hohen Drehzahlen setzen sich dicke Radiatoren von den dünneren ab. Bei 800 Umdrehungen sollte der 45mm dicke wohl der beste sein, da lassen die 30er schon langsam nach.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wäre mein Plan für mein Lian Li O Dynamic XL. Man beachte die unglaublich guten Paint skills. Spricht irgendwas gegen diesen Aufbau der Radiatoren und Lüfter gekühlt wird GPU und CPU mit Wasser.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. September 2020)

Du nimmst oben und unten 280er Radiatoren und 140er Lüfter?
An sich kann man das so machen, 360er mit 120ern wären zwar etwas besser, aber ist ok.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du nimmst oben und unten 280er Radiatoren und 140er Lüfter?
> An sich kann man das so machen, 360er mit 120ern wären zwar etwas besser, aber ist ok.


Oh sry dass hätte ich dazu schreiben können. Oben kommt ein 240mm Xflow mit zwei 120mm Lüfter Seite kommt ein 360mm (normal) mit 3x120mm und unten kommt entweder ut60 280mm 2x140mm von einem Freund hin oder ein neuer xt45 360 3x120mm. 
Der xFLow 240mm und der Seitlich 360mm sind halt noch vom alten case vorhanden und werden daher weiter genutzt .


----------



## Sinusspass (28. September 2020)

Wenn das so ist, dann ist das so mit den Radiatoren. Du könntest oben neben den 240er noch einen 120er Lüfter setzen, der zusätzlich Abluft aus dem Gehäuse entfernt.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. September 2020)

Darüber habe gar nicht nachgedacht ich glaube das mach ich auch so. Guter Tipp Danke.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. November 2020)

So Hallo, 
Meine Frage spricht irgendwas gegen diesen Aufbau?
Auf Einlass und Auslass der Kühlblöcke wird geachtet.
Wie verhält sich der Ablass? Der Liegt ja über dem unterem Radi, was ja bedeutet das alles was in dem ist auch nach dem Aufmachen des Hannes in diesem verbleibt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. November 2020)

Bei der Grafikkarte links in den Block, sonst ok. Den Ablass kannst du auch an den unteren Radi verfrachten, aber kippen musst du das System sowieso und du bekommst eh nicht alles raus.


----------



## blue_focus (12. November 2020)

Ich würde die Lüfter am oberen Radi noch umderehen und somit einen Pull-Intake machen. Dann bekommst über alle Radis an Frischluft. Der eine Outtake hinten reicht dicke. Hab das bei mir auch so. Der hintere 140er Lüfter dreht bei mir bei kalten System grade mal mit 140(!!) rpm. Unter Volllast nie schneller als 600. Könnte ihn auch schneller drehen lassen. Macht aber praktisch keinen Unterschied bei den Temperaturen. Die Case-Temperature ist bei mir IMMER +-1 1K zur Wassertemperatur.

EDIT:
Und noch was. Falls du Staubfilter irgendwo vor den Intake-Lüftern hast. Weg damit! Das hat bei meinem System locker 3-4K Wassertemperatur bei gleicher Lüfterkonfiguration ausgemacht. Ich habe nurnoch ein Mesh im Deckel oben drinnen, weils optisch ohne dem einfach schiach aussieht. Aber seitlich und an der Front stört es nicht, wenn die fehlen.


----------



## ursmii (12. November 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lüfter am oberen Radi noch umderehen und somit einen Pull-Intake machen. Dann bekommst über alle Radis an Frischluft. Der eine Outtake hinten reicht dicke.


er hat, gemäss der zeichnung,  FüNF intake und DREI outtake
ich würde alle lüfter im pull verbauen, da sie dadurch doch etwas mehr effizienz haben (z.b. die am boden)

edit: SORRY MEGATYPO - meinte natürlich *PUSH *


----------



## blue_focus (12. November 2020)

@ursmii 

Ja eh, das meine ich ja. Die beiden oberen Outtakes würde ich umdrehen und auch zum Intake machen. Der eine Lüfter hinten raus langt locker. 

Weil du's grade erwähnst. Sind Lüfter die DURCH den Radi Saugen wirklich stärker,? Hab das bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich verglichen. Wäre aber interessiert. Wenns hilft bau ich das auch um. Derzeit habe ich 6x Intake push und 3x Intake pull.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2020)

Push vs. Pull auf Radiatoren: Macht es einen Unterschied?
					

Unterschied zwischen Push und Pull Ausrichtung der Lüfter auf einem Radiator getestet. Welche Ausrichtung ist die Beste?




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## blue_focus (12. November 2020)

Also demnach ist doch Push eigentlich das bessere Gesamtpaket...


----------



## Nathenhale (15. November 2020)

Servus Leute, zwei fragen habe ich an euch alle.
1st. ich habe nun diesen WasserTempSensor https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...ter-temperatursensor-innen/aussengewinde-g1/4 
an meine dafür vorgesehen Eingang meines C6H gesteckt (water in) laut Handbuch ist das der Eingang für Wassertempsensoren . Leider kann ich ihn weder in HW info noch BIos noch in der Ai Suite 3 (asus Auslese Programm) auslesen  (N/A ). An was könnte das liegen ?
2nd: Ich habe nun meinen Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" Angeschlossen er lässt sich auch auslesen und die werte scheinen auch zu stimmen. Nun habe ich aber auf der Seite gelesen das man die Flußrichtung beachten soll. Was wäre nun also Eingang und Ausgang von diesem Geräte oder macht das keinen Unterschied?

PS: weiß jemand zufällig ob ich ihn über Das Mitgeliefterten 3 Pin Kabel an den 3 Pin W-Flow eingang meines ASUS 6h anschließen kann und dann auch werte auslesen kann.


----------



## Tekkla (15. November 2020)

Ich kann dir nur zu 2) etwas verläßlich sagen: Es ist egal. 

Siehe dazu


			
				https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2897 schrieb:
			
		

> Der symmetrische Aufbau mit zwei identischen Düsen erlaubt es, den Sensor ohne Beachtung der Flussrichtung in das System zu integrieren.


----------



## Klasn (15. November 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Servus Leute, zwei fragen habe ich an euch alle.
> 1st. ich habe nun diesen WasserTempSensor https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...ter-temperatursensor-innen/aussengewinde-g1/4
> an meine dafür vorgesehen Eingang meines C6H gesteckt (water in) laut Handbuch ist das der Eingang für Wassertempsensoren . Leider kann ich ihn weder in HW info noch BIos noch in der Ai Suite 3 (asus Auslese Programm) auslesen  (N/A ). An was könnte das liegen ?


Dort sind 2 Sensoren, hast du vielleicht den Stecker auf je einen Pin von beiden gesetzt?


----------



## Nathenhale (15. November 2020)

Gerade in die Anleitung geschaut . Ja das war's .


----------



## Nathenhale (17. November 2020)

Kleines Update:
Wasserflow: ist bei 55l/h bei 30% Pumpenleistung sind dann knapp 1000RPM
WasserTemp: Untervoll Last der CPU 26 grad bei 21grad raum temp.
Gekühlt wird im Moment nur ein 1700 @3,8 Ghz mit einer Abgabe von ca 120Watt  Temp 55 Grad
Lüfter laufen eigentlich alle bei 600rpm oder auch gar nicht wenn die CPU unter 55  Grad hat.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2020)

So sieht das ganze von innen aus . Ausgeschaltet .die 2070 super ist der Platzhalter für eine 6800xt oder eine 3080{ti}20gib .je nach dem was man zuerst erwerben kann .


----------



## ursmii (23. November 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze von innen aus . Ausgeschaltet .die 2070 super ist der Platzhalter für eine 6800xt oder eine 3080{ti}20gib .je nach dem was man zuerst erwerben kann .


die GraKa sackt aber ganz schön ab. willst du die, oder die neue dann, nicht unterstützen?


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2020)

Die neue: Wird ja Wassergekühlt, was ja in der Theorie dafür sorgt das sie leichter wird. Ebenso  wird sie gehardtubed dies sollten sie dann auch noch unterstützen.
Und bei der Alten:
Da muss sie durch,habe damals auch meinen 2,5kg Brocken 1080Ti ohne anti sag schnick schnack benutzt. Ist nie was passiert auch bei den Transport von und auf Lans. Aber Danke für die Info


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2020)

Wassergekühlt sind die Karten nicht leichter, meine hängen auch ganz schön. Rein subjektiv konnte ich keinen Gewichtsunterschied feststellen.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. März 2021)

Heute kam mein OCTO es funktioniert auch alles soweit. Aber wie binde ich GPU-Temp und CPU-Temp ein? Als Dattenquellen kann ich nur den OCTO auswählen und den MPS (Also nur die Aquacomputer Geräte). Meint mal ich konnte da auch werte aus HWInfo übernehemen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. März 2021)

Keinen Sensor für die Wassertemp drinnen? Der wäre eigentlich die idele Regelquelle. Irgendwo kann man die Werte aus HwInfo importieren, aber frag mich nicht wo. Das war mir immer recht egal bei meinem AC-Zeug.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. März 2021)

Ich habe sogar 2 Wasser Temp Sensor und einen Flow Sensor. Mir geht es nur darum es anzuzeigen, Regeln tue ich nach der Differenz zwischen Wasser In (nach Radiatoren) und Wasser OUT (Nach GPU und CPU)


----------



## Tekkla (2. März 2021)

Du regelst nach einer minimalen Differenz was genau? Die Lüfterdrehzahl?  Da macht es mehr Sinn nach der Temperatur des Kühlmittels an seiner wärmsten Stelle zu regeln.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. März 2021)

Guter Tipp, beantwortet nur leider nicht meine eigentliche Frage.


----------



## Tekkla (2. März 2021)

In der Aquasuite kannste normalerweise als Softwaresensoren Werte über den Aqua Computer Service von Programmen wie HWInfo oder aber auch anderen Aqua Computer Geräten, die nicht direkt mit dem OCTO  verbunden sind, einbinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. März 2021)

Ich habe nur zwei tabs bei mir MPS und OCTO, der obere TAB Daten aus Aqua Computer Dienst habe ich garnicht.
Mal schauen ob der Service richtig läuft, vlt ist ja der das Problem.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du regelst nach einer minimalen Differenz was genau? Die Lüfterdrehzahl?  Da macht es mehr Sinn nach der Temperatur des Kühlmittels an seiner wärmsten Stelle zu regeln.


Die Idee ist noch nicht mal Müll, einfach weil er so immer dann die Lüfterdrehzahl hochgehen lässt, wenn die Hardware ordentlich Abwärme in den Kreislauf abführt. Wird nur schwer mit der Genauigkeit und reagiert schon auf unnötig kleine Sprünge. 
Es ist schlicht am sinnvollsten, nach Wassertemp zu regeln.


----------



## Nathenhale (16. März 2021)

Also im Moment Rennt mein System wie eine 1. Einzig das Delta T zwischen GPU und Wassertemp kommt mir Spanisch vor. 
Unter Volllast habe ich ca 40 Grad Wasser Temp ( Für mich Ok) und an die 60 grad GPU .
Jemand hier aus dem Forum mit dem gleichen Kühler und Karte hat ein Delta T von 10-12 Grad.
Deshalb meine Frage, ist  das Delta T Normal oder soll ich den Kühler nochmal abbauen und schauen ob alles richtig sitzt?

PS: System ist Gehardtubed ist also nicht kurz in 5 min gemacht, deshalb auch die Frage.  

System:
360 30 + 240 oben 280 unten Bysiki 3090 FE


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2021)

Wie viel Delta hast du denn genau? An und für sich kann sich das da schon je nach Anpressdruck und damit Schichtdicke der Paste und auch nach Durchfluss und zu guter letzt Leistungsaufnahme unterscheiden. Da spielen eben paar mehr Faktoren rein.


----------



## Nathenhale (16. März 2021)

Ich habe ein Delta t von 18Grad bei 350 Watt verbrauch der GPU. Durchfluss liegt bei ca 74 l/h auch eine Änderung auf 120l/h brachte keinen nennswerten Unterschied.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2021)

Die Unterschiede in der Durchflussskalierung sind ohnehin nicht so groß, rein rechnerisch müssten sich da aber schon grob 2°C einstellen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

Und der Temperatursensor sitzt auch direkt vor der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Nathenhale (16. März 2021)

Ja direkt bzw . es ist noch ein Acrylrohr dazwischen


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

Dann würde ich es lassen. Schließlich produziert deine Grafikkarte 350 Watt Wärmeenergie. Es sei denn du kannst nachts nicht schlafen.  

Ich habe bei meiner R9 290X knapp 25 Grad Delta.


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2021)

Die 3090 mag Durchfluss. Der EK Kühler meiner Strix skaliert bei 480W auch noch von 250 bis 320l/h Durchfluss. Zwar nur ein 1 grad aber immerhin. Der Sprung von 90l/h auf 320l/h Durchfluss macht ca 5 Grad aus. In meinem Fall also von ca 19 Grad Delta runter auf 14 Grad Delta. Bei 350W ist die Skalierung aber natürlich schlechter.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. März 2021)

320 Liter Durchfluss?


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> 320 Liter Durchfluss?


3 D5 und ansonsten ist nur ein Kryos Next, ein MoRa 420 und 2 CPC NS6 Schnellkupplungen im Kreislauf. Da geht die Party ab wenn ich den Pumpen Feuer gebe 

Selbst mit den minimalen 1800rpm sind es ja noch 90l/h


----------



## Nathenhale (17. März 2021)

Jemand eine Idee wie ich hier einen externen Mora integrieren kann, ohne das Case zu moden ?
Meine Idee bis jetzt unteren Radi umdrehen 2 t Stücke hin und von da via Schlauch and den Mora . Zwischen t Stück und Schlauch kommen Kugelhähne als Abschottung [quick Release ]. Problem ich habe einen Tisch der bis ca 120cm verstellbar ist. Die Frage ist also schafft meine vpp755 das.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2021)

Es gibt PCIe Slotdurchführungen: https://shop.watercool.de/PCI-Slot-Durchfuehrung


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> 3 D5 und ansonsten ist nur ein Kryos Next, ein MoRa 420 und 2 CPC NS6 Schnellkupplungen im Kreislauf. Da geht die Party ab wenn ich den Pumpen Feuer gebe


Gut, bei so einem kleinen Kreislauf kein Wunder.   Mit paar mehr Radiatoren und Blöcken wird es dann restriktiv, da haben die Pumpen schon ihre liebe Mühe.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Die Frage ist also schafft meine vpp755 das.


Ja. Gedrosselt wird es vielleicht etwas eng, aber auf Vollgas schafft die das locker.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Gut, bei so einem kleinen Kreislauf kein Wunder.   Mit paar mehr Radiatoren und Blöcken wird es dann restriktiv, da haben die Pumpen schon ihre liebe Mühe.


Wenn ich mehr Radiatorfläche brauche kommt einfach noch ein Mo-Ra 420 dazu. Der hat als Rohrradiator auf den Durchfluss sowieso keinen Einfluss ^^


----------



## DARPA (17. März 2021)

3x D5 in einem Loop? Ok 

Da hätte ich nichtmal den Platz für


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2021)

Anfänger. 4 DDCs und 4 weitere stehen bereit.
Am Platz scheitert es ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> 3x D5 in einem Loop? Ok
> 
> Da hätte ich nichtmal den Platz für


Ach eine D5 ist ja nicht groß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (17. März 2021)

Welchen Mora bzw. Externen Radiator empfehlt ihr ?
Geht weniger um die Größe Sondern eher sowas wie verarbeitung , Montage ,optik, usw.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2021)

Bist du schon selbst drauf gekommen. Mora. Am besten den 420er.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. März 2021)

jop. Mein kleiner Mora ist schon 10 Jahre alt. Gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## Nathenhale (17. März 2021)

Dann wird wohl die Wasserkühler nächsten Monat zum 4 mal in diesem Jahr umgebaut. Man hat ja sonst nichts zutuen .
Core 420 und 420Lt sind ja das gleiche der eine nur ohne Gehäuse oder ?
ich weiß dumme Frage


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2021)

Das Gehäuse ist schon wichtig, ohne wird die Montage ne Do-it-yourself-Aktion. Daher den LT.


----------



## DARPA (17. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Anfänger. 4 DDCs und 4 weitere stehen bereit.
> Am Platz scheitert es ganz sicher nicht.


Ach komm, bau direkt 10 ein. Wer gibt sich schon mit einstelliger Anzahl zufrieden.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2021)

Ne, ein schöner V8 reicht.
Bei den Radis bin ich bald zweistellig.


----------



## DARPA (17. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bei den Radis bin ich bald zweistellig.


Was hastn alles verbaut? 
Gerne auch im großen LaberThread, damit wir den hier nicht zuspammen.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2021)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Mai 2021)

So also Ich habe nun wieder Zeit für das Thema.
Als Radiator habe ich an einen Mora 420 gedacht dazu kommt noch 9x artic 140 PWM Lüfter ( Und ein Langes oder viele kleine Verlängerungskabel)
Dann noch die Lüfter Abdeckung für den Mora.
Eine PCI-E Slot Blende.
4,5 Meter Schlauch (Ich nehme Da denn EKWB ohne Weichmacher)
Und zwei Schnellkupplung. Hat dazu Jemand eine Empfehlung, hätte da gerne eine gute Preisleistung .
Und jetzt meine Frage wie schaffe ich es das ich den Mora auch abstecken kann ohne den Loop dadurch zu Unterbrechen? Ich müsste den Mora ja Parallel zu der Internen Wasserkühlung legen( bauen).
Aber wie mach ich das am besten ?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Und jetzt meine Frage wie schaffe ich es das ich den Mora auch abstecken kann ohne den Loop dadurch zu Unterbrechen? Ich müsste den Mora ja Parallel zu der Internen Wasserkühlung legen( bauen).


In meinem Fall gehen hinten am Gehäuse zwei Schläuche ab und die kann ich miteinander wieder verbinden, um den Kreislauf wieder zu schließen. Dann verläuft halt der Loop kurz extern und kommt dann wieder rein.

Eine andere Lösung wären 2x T-Stücke + 1x Kugelhahn.

Die zwei T-Stücke werden  intern miteinander verbunden und dazwischen sitzt der Kugelhahn. Von jedem T-Stück geht es dann auch raus zur Schnellkupplung. Sobald die Schläuche an der Schnellkupplung getrennt werden schließen die Schnellkupplungen und der Kugelhahn wird geöffnet, damit der Loop dann intern weiter laufen kann. Diese Methode eignet sich, wenn die Schnellkupplung ohne Schlauch direkt am Gehäuse dran ist und kein zusätzlicher Schlauch zum Schließen des Loops verwendet werden soll. 

Mit angeschlossenem Mora wird es ein Kreislauf, so dass der interne Loop nicht parallel verläuft.


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Mai 2021)

Die zwei T-Stück variante finde ich super, Ich denke genau so werde ich das Umsetzten . Ich werde dann die Schnellkupplungen direkt an die PCI-E Slot Blende Anbringen (Außen) und davon führen dann die Schläuche nach unten. 
An den Schläuchen wird dann via Kabelbinder ein 4 Pin Lüfter Kabel zu einem Spliity 9 laufen. An den dann die Arctic angeschlossen sind. Danke für die Hilfe
Hast du noch einen Rat welche Schnellkupplungen gut sind würde bis jetzt diese hier nehmen.








						Schnellverbinder Koolance QD3 - Kupplung female - Außengewinde (G1/4", 19,95 €
					

Koolance QD3 Schnellkupplung in schwarzer Ausführung männlich mit Aussengewinde.




					shop.watercool.de


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hast du noch einen Rat welche Schnellkupplungen gut sind würde bis jetzt diese hier nehmen.


Ich nutze seit 4 Jahren welche von ALC und bin mit diesen sehr zufrieden.
Nimm aber die vernickelten, denn habe auch schon gelesen, dass die schwarzen oft undicht werden. Natürlich gibt es noch andere Hersteller, aber ich kann mich nur auf die beziehen, wo ich auch selbst Erfahrung mit machen konnte.

Was auch oft empfohlen werden sind CPC Schnellverschluss.
Aber dazu habe ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen, so das hierzu jemand anderes dir Tipps geben müsste.

Diese könntest du direkt am Slot dran schrauben.








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Stecker G1/4 AG - Chrome
					

Mach deine Wasserkühlung hochwertiger, praktischer und komfortabler mit deiner neuen Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung oder dem Stecker. Verbinde sie neu  Die Alphacool Eiszapfen sind zu allen Komponenten mit ¼‘‘...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung G1/4 AG - Chrome
					

Mach deine Wasserkühlung hochwertiger, praktischer und komfortabler mit deiner neuen Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung oder dem Stecker. Verbinde sie neu  Die Alphacool Eiszapfen sind zu allen Komponenten mit ¼‘‘...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Schlauch zum Mora mit Anschluss dazwischen:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Mach deine Wasserkühlung hochwertiger, praktischer und komfortabler mit deiner neuen Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung oder dem Stecker. Mit dieser Kupplung können Sie verschiedene Versionen der Schnellverschlüsse...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Stecker G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Mach deine Wasserkühlung hochwertiger, praktischer und komfortabler mit deiner neuen Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung oder dem Stecker. Mit diesem Stecker können Sie verschiedene Versionen der Schnellverschlüsse...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Gibt aber auch Sets und manche davon haben auch direkt eine Schottverschraubung mit dabei:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Alphacools neue Schnellkupplungen mit dem Namen "Eiszapfen" sind der nächste Baustein in der "Eis"-Serie. Hohe Qualität und beeindruckende Eigenschaften machen jede Wasserkühlung wieder um ein Stück hochwertiger und praktischer! Eine...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 AG - Chrome
					

Die Eiszapfen-Serie stellt die High-End Variante der Alphacool Produktreihen dar. Sie soll Enthusiasten und professionelle Anwender ansprechen und ihnen das Beste aus Qualität, Funktionalität und Design bieten.      Wieviel Wasser...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Doppel Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Alphacools neue Schnellkupplungen mit dem Namen "Eiszapfen" sind der nächste Baustein in der "Eis"-Serie. Hohe Qualität und beeindruckende Eigenschaften machen jede Wasserkühlung wieder um ein Stück hochwertiger und praktischer! Eine...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Tekkla (11. Mai 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Und jetzt meine Frage wie schaffe ich es das ich den Mora auch abstecken kann ohne den Loop dadurch zu Unterbrechen? Ich müsste den Mora ja Parallel zu der Internen Wasserkühlung legen( bauen).
> Aber wie mach ich das am besten ?


Schottverschraubung und Schnelltrenner sind die Zauberworte.

Das kann dann so aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




IICARUS schrieb:


> Was auch oft empfohlen werden sind CPC Schnellverschluss.


Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit.









						CPC Industriekupplungen
					

Onlineshop für Industrie- und Laborschlauchkupplungen und Schlauchverbindungssysteme




					www.cpc-industriekupplungen.de


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Mai 2021)

Also dann sieht mein Warenkorb wie folgt aus:








						Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT Black Monsterradiator, 239,95 €
					

Unser MO-RA3 Monsterradiator zählt zu den flexibelsten und leistungsfähigsten Radiatoren auf der Welt. TOP Verarbeitung mit Top Materialen kombiniert ergebe




					shop.watercool.de
				











						MO-RA3 420 Fan Grill - Classic - black, 39,95 €
					

Die Lüfterblende verkleidet in eleganter Art und Weise die montierten Lüfter und Kabel  Die Verkleidung umschließt dabei komplett eine Seite des Radiators K




					shop.watercool.de
				











						MO-RA3 Stand - ACETAL, 24,95 €
					

Mit Hilfe der MO-RA3 Standfüsse kann der Radiator auch stehend betrieben werden Die Füsse sind komplett aus einem hochwertigen Industriekunststoff (POM) gef




					shop.watercool.de
				











						PCI Slot Durchführung für Montage externer Radiatoren, 24,95 €
					

Unsere PCi-Slot Durchführung eignet sich ideal um einen externen Radiator wie bspw. einen Watercool MO-RA3 extern an den Kreislauf anzuschließen.




					shop.watercool.de
				








						SPLITTY9 Splitter für bis zu 9 Lüfter oder aquabus-Geräte
					

SPLITTY9 Splitter für bis zu 9 Lüfter oder aquabus-Geräte: SPLITTY9 ist ein universeller 9-fach Splitter und kann für 3-pin Lüfter, 4-pin PWM-Lüfter oder als aquabus-Splitter verwendet werden. Bei Verwendung als Splitter für einen Lüfterausgang wird der weiße, mit "input" beschriftete Stecker...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...z--140mm--5er-Pack--ACFAN00138A-_1388097.html 2x
https://www.amazon.de/Gebildet-Verl...n-Verlängerung/dp/B08MX4Q6B1/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...chnellverschluss-stecker-g1/4-ag-chrome?c=275 2x
https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...hnellverschluss-kupplung-g1/4-ig-chrome?c=275 2x
Bei den Kupplungen ist gedacht das, dass eine ende mit  männlich G 1/4 Zoll Direkt an die Slot Blende anzuschließen und das andere mit weiblich G 1/4 Zoll bekommt das Fitting für den Schlauch draufgeschraubt.
Habe ich was vergessen oder passt etwas nicht zueinander ?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

Sieht gut aus.

PS: Mit Links aus Amazon einfach alles ab "?" weglassen, dann wird zum einen der Link nicht so unendlich lang und du übergibst keine Session deines Account über ein Link weiter.
EDIT​Kleiner Hinweis noch, von der Abdeckung gibt es auch noch eine hohe Ausführung, daher auch die Lüfter von der Breite mit beachten, die verbaut werden sollen.

Dann noch was... ohne dir nahe treten  zu wollen biegst du deine Röhren zu kalt und wahrscheinlich tust du auch Punktuell erhitzen. Denn das sieht man an zwei Biegungen von dir, da das Rohr verknickt ist und unschön aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dadurch ist auch das Material geschwächt und könnte leichter durchbrechen.

Bei erhitzen immer gleichmäßig das Rohr über ein längeres Teilstück gleichmäßig langsam erhitzen. Schau dir dazu mal einige YouTube Videos an, die es gut zeigen.

Finde dieses Video dazu zeigt es sehr gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUzPAGwsE_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Mai 2021)

Das mit dem Rohr ist und war mir bekannt. Aber aus puren Frust habe ich die Biegung so gelassen. Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

Ist ja nicht schlimm und Übung macht den Meister. 

Du kannst ja, wenn du wieder mal Lust dazu hast eine neue Biegung machen und dann dieses Rohr als Muster für die zwei Längen an jeder Seite nehmen.

Was hast du verwendet PETG oder Acryl?


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Mai 2021)

Ich verwende seid immer eigentlich Acryl in der Regel gelingt mir die Biegungen auch. Aber an dem Tag war irgendwie der Wurm drin. Wenn der Mora reinkommt und das System zerlegt wird werden alle Rohre, die mir nicht passen nochmals gebogen. Das Könnte das zur GPU auch betreffen, auch wenn das dort kaum auffällt.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2021)

Servus an alle ich habe im Moment das Problem das in meinen 30x 360mm Radiator sich Luft ansammelt . Diese bremmst den Durchfluss und will auch mit drehen und wakeln nicht in den AGB . Nun war mein Plan in den Radiator ein weiters g1/4 Zoll Gewinde zu schneiden um darüber Flüssigkeit zu reinzufüllen die Luft sollte ja dann auch darüber abhauen.
Geht das? Handel sich um folgenden Radiator . Ich meine es spricht ja eigentlich nicht dagegen . Soll da hin wo der roter Kreis ist


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2021)

Das wird sehr dünnen Blech sein, da wirst du kein Gewinde reinschneiden können und somit nicht dicht bekommen. ALC verwendet hier Gewindeeinsätze. Die Luft wird dir auch kein Durchfluss nehmen und etwas Luft wird auch nichts ausmachen. 

Lass lieber die Lüfter aus und bringe das Wasser auf etwa 45-47°C und lass dann die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl laufen. Das Wasser wird mit solch einer hohen Temperatur stärker komprimiert und es wird noch mehr Luft ins AGB befördert.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (13. Juni 2021)

Woher weißt du eigentlich, dass Luft im Radi ist?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2021)

Das ist eine berechtigte Frage, hatte ich auch schon gedacht.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (13. Juni 2021)

Unter einem airplex GIGANT 1680 mit aquaero 6 PRO würde ich gar nicht erst mit Wasserkühlung anfangen. 😂



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juni 2021)

Also ich weiß das Luft im Radi ist da das Rohr was vom radi zum agb läuft nicht ganz gefüllt ist mit Wasser sondern auch Luft enthält. 
Und den Durchfluss bremst das auch bei Max Drehzahl meiner Pumpe habe ich nicht mehr 135l/h sondern 50L/h bei gleiche Loop Größe.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> das Rohr was vom radi zum agb läuft nicht ganz gefüllt ist mit Wasser sondern auch Luft enthält.


Kannst davon ein Foto machen?


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juni 2021)

Anbei das Foto . Das ging auch schonmal bis zur Hälfte des Rohr so runter . Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2021)

Wie sieht's denn mit dem Durchfluss aus? Welchen Wert kannst da vermelden?


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit dem Durchfluss aus? Welchen Wert kannst da vermelden?


Und den Durchfluss bremst das auch bei Max Drehzahl meiner Pumpe habe ich nicht mehr 135l/h sondern 50L/h bei gleiche Loop Größe.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2021)

Wenn das bei mir passiert, dann ist irgendwo der Loop dicht; vorzugsweise irgend etwas im CPU Block.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juni 2021)

Wäre mal ein Gedanke, wüsste aber nicht was den Loop dicht machen sollte .


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte mal Tage nach einem Umbau wenig Durchfluss und einen Pfropf mit richtigen Stofffasern im CPU Block. Keine Ahnung wie die da rein gekommen sind.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Kannst auch ein Bild machen, wo man den ganzen Rechner sieht? Ich frag mich, wie sich da Luft ansammeln kann.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juni 2021)

Bild von komplett system


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht eine blöde Idee, aber evtl. geht die Luft raus wenn du den AGB voll machst und den Rechner hinlegst.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juni 2021)

Schon gemacht , hat nicht gebracht. Und Voller als jetzt kann der AGB nicht wirklich mehr werden . Die 20ML die da oben noch fehlen machen glaube ich kein Unterschied.


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Extern bauen.
> Ein Mora über zwei Schnelltrennis mit in den Loop, und schon brichste Dir nicht mehr die Finger beim Bauen, und musst Dir keine Gedanken um Dein Case machen, und auch die nächsten 10 Upgrades interessieren Deine Wakü nicht. Ich glaub mein Gigant steht jetzt seit gut 8 Jahren hinter dem Rechner und hat jedes Upgrade mitgemacht und auch eine Case-Wechsel. Hat den nicht interessiert. 2 Schnelltrennis ab, und schon ist nur noch ein Schnappsglas Wasser im Rechner.





Nathenhale schrieb:


> Extern möchte ich eben nicht. Auch wenn das natürlich die einfachere Methode wäre.





Nathenhale schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee wie ich hier einen externen Mora integrieren kann, ohne das Case zu moden ?
> Meine Idee bis jetzt unteren Radi umdrehen 2 t Stücke hin und von da via Schlauch and den Mora . Zwischen t Stück und Schlauch kommen Kugelhähne als Abschottung [quick Release ]. Problem ich habe einen Tisch der bis ca 120cm verstellbar ist. Die Frage ist also schafft meine vpp755 das.




Ich hab lange nicht mehr reingeschaut. Bist also unserem Rat extern zu bauen dann doch irgendwann gefolgt. Find ich gut, auch wenn ich es mir nicht verkneifen kann, dass Du, wenn Du es gleich gemacht hättest, jetzt weniger Stress hättest.
Gibts eigentlich nen Grund den Mora parallele betreiben zu wollen? Am Ende klemmt man ihn doch nie ab, weil man das Wasser gerne so kühl wie möglich haben möchte.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Juni 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab lange nicht mehr reingeschaut. Bist also unserem Rat extern zu bauen dann doch irgendwann gefolgt. Find ich gut, auch wenn ich es mir nicht verkneifen kann, dass Du, wenn Du es gleich gemacht hättest, jetzt weniger Stress hättest.
> Gibts eigentlich nen Grund den Mora parallele betreiben zu wollen? Am Ende klemmt man ihn doch nie ab, weil man das Wasser gerne so kühl wie möglich haben möchte.


Ganz einfach das Ding wird oft auch mal auf LANS oder andere Veranstaltungen(Wenn Corona wieder vorbei ist) mittgenommen. Und da wäre mir ein Mora dann zu Groß bzw. Sperring zum Transport, deswegen Paralle. So kann ich wenn ich möchte meinen PC einfach vom Mora Trennen  und habe noch immer eine Gute bzw. mehr als ausreichende Kühlung .
360 +280 und einen 240 Radiator ist ja immerhin etwas.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Oktober 2021)

Servus an alle,
Folgendes Problem habe ich da ich bei der Bestellung was übersehen habe.
Ich habe einen Splitty 9 und einen OCTO an dem Splitty hängen 9 3 Pin Lüfter . Der Octo liefert das Input Signal für den Splitty. 
Nun das Problem der OCTO kann ja nur PWM lüfter Regeln und keine DC Lüfter. Zurücksenden ist nicht da alle Komponenten schon vor einer langen Zeit gekauft wurden. Aber nicht Installiert wurden sind. 

Mein Plan war nun:
das PWM Signal des OCTOs auf die Base eines Leistung Transistors (MosFet) zu legen. (5V Pin PWM Signal des Octos) "Blue" Je nach dem welchen Transistor ich kaufe schalte ich noch einen vor wiederstand davor.
Auf den Collector gehen 12 Volt ( Kommt vom 4 Pin Gelb)
an den emitter kommt der Splitty mit dem Pin der normaler weiße das 12Volt Signal erhält. (Red)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2021)

Wenn Aquacomputer beim Octo wieder spezifikationskonform gearbeitet hat, brauchst du noch einen Pull-Up-Widerstand von 5 V auf die PWM-Leitung: Die 5 V kommen normalerweise vom Lüfter und die Steuerung lässt diese Spannung auf Masse abfließen, um das PWM-Signal zu geben. Ist gar kein PWM-LüFter auf der Leitung und/oder der Leistungstransistor lässt zu viel Strom abfließen, liegen die 5 V aber gar nicht erst an. Allgemein ist beim Transistor zu beachten, dass die PWM-Taktung bei 25 kHz liegt. Dafür sind meinem Wissen nach bei weitem nicht alle ausgelegt, aber prinzipiell entsprechen deine Pläne einer primitiven PWM-Steuerung, wie sie auch innerhalb simpler Lüfter genutzt wird.


(Vergleiche Aquaero 5 vs. EKWB D5/DDC und Regelprobleme rund um Silent Wings 3: Die genannten Pumpen haben gar kein Pull-Up, die Lüfter einen sehr schwachen und sind deswegen am Aquaero schlecht regelbar. Mainboards mogeln in der Regel und speisen selbst 5 V ein, aber das ist in den Intel-Specs eigentlich nicht vorgesehen und an denen hat sich Aquacompter beim Aquaero 5 orientiert.)


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe sollte ich also noch einen Wiederstand zwischen 5v und Base des Transistors bauen als Pull up. Da vlt nur das PWM Signal auf dem (Blue in liegt)?
Ich schätze die 5 Volt muss ich mir dann vom 12 Volt Pin(Gelb) am 4 Pin Stecker holen ? Da über den Pull hup ja Kaum Strom fließen sollte kann ich ja mit einem vorwiederstand arbeiten um so die Spannung vor R2 auf 5V zu reduzieren. 

 "PWM-Taktung bei 25 kHz liegt "  Ich habe  schon beim Aquacomputer nachgefragt, was die PWM Frequenz ist . Da man notfalls ja auch mit einem einfach RC-Glied arbeiten kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2021)

Von 12 V über Widerstand kannst du nicht gehen, du brauchst geregelt 5 V. Sonst hängt die Endspannung auf der PWM-Leitung ja nur noch vom Widerstand in der Zuleitung (konstanter Pull-Up Richtung 12 V) und vom effektiven Zustand in der Ableitung ab (abhängig davon, welches PWM-Signal anliegt). Das heißt bei 100 Prozent PWM = die Steuerung leitet nie auf Masse ab würde die Spannung bis auf 12 V hochgezogen und das Octo frittieren; bei 1 Prozent PWM = beinahe permanent offen wäre dein Vorwiederstand beinahe auf Masse kurzgeschlossen.

Mal direkt aus den Intel-Specs:



			
				Intel PWM-Spezifikationen 1.3 für Lüfterseite schrieb:
			
		

> PWM Frequency: Target frequency 25 kHz, acceptable operational range 21 kHz to 28 kHz
> Maximum voltage for logic low: VIL = 0.8 V
> Absolute maximum current sourced: Imax = 5 mA (short circuit current)
> Absolute maximum voltage level: VMax = 5.25 V (open circuit voltage)
> This signal must be pulled up to a maximum of 5.25V within the fan.





			
				Intel PWM-Spezifikationen 1.3 für Steuerungseite schrieb:
			
		

> The Hardware Monitor Devise is required to provide an open-drain or open-collector type output
> for the PWM signal on pin 4 (see Table 1 and Figure 8) with the following properties:
> Frequency: 25kHz nominal, 21-28kHz is acceptable
> Current sink capability: 5mA required, 8mA recommended
> ...


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Oktober 2021)

Ok , mit einem dc dc converter könnte ich ja aus den 12 Volt 5 volt machen . Oder sonst eine Idee wo ich die herbekomme ? Ohne zusätzlichs Netzteile .


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2021)

Vom Molex z.B. Die rote Strippe ist 5V.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2021)

Das USB-Kabel zum Octo müsste ja eigentlich 5 V führen, ansonsten halt eine extra Ader zum nächstbesten Molex- oder SATA-Stecker.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Oktober 2021)

Problem ist das hängt am Mora ca 1,40 m vom Mainboard entfernt und vom octo. Es geht lediglich ein langes lüfter verlangeruskabel nach unten . Aber dank.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2021)

Du kannst deine Schaltung ja überall bauen. Und in der Nähe des Octos werden auch 5V zu finden sein. Das hat ja sowieso nen Molex-Stecker.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Schaltung ja überall bauen.


Dieses . Mein Hirn war so darauf fixiert das am Mora zu bauen das es mir garnicht eingefallen ist das ich auch an der Quelle des Signals das ganze abändern kann . Facepalm


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Oktober 2021)

Unabhängig von der Platzierung würde ich bei 140 cm Länge übrigens über ein eigenes Kabel nachdenken. Normale Lüfterlängerungen haben meist Mini-Kabelquerschnitte; wenn man da über diese Strecke 9× 0,1 A oder ähnliches durchjagt, ergibt sich schon ein deutlicher Spannungsabfall.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Platzierung würde ich bei 140 cm Länge übrigens über ein eigenes Kabel nachdenken. Normale Lüfterlängerungen haben meist Mini-Kabelquerschnitte; wenn man da über diese Strecke 9× 0,1 A oder ähnliches durchjagt, ergibt sich schon ein deutlicher Spannungsabfall.


Ich habe die von noctua mal nachgemessen. ( Das sind die ich besitze und benutzte )
Das sind 0,5mm2 hmm. Aber ich kann ja mal den Wiederstand messen ob mein Messgerät genau ist keine ahnung.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Oktober 2021)

Das wird nichts bringen. Der Widerstand einer unbelasteten Leitung ist sehr gering. Da sagt das Messgerät einfach Kurzschluss. Erst unter Belastung entsteht der Widerstand, der für den Spannungsfall verantwortlich ist. Aber du könntest direkt am Splitty messen, welche Spannung noch vorhanden ist. Davon ausgehend kannst du den Spannungsfall ganz einfach berechnen.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2021)

@PCGH_Torsten 
Das ganze würde etwa so aussehen 
XFG 1 ist ein Ffrequenz generator der mir ein PWM Signal mit einer Frequenz von 25khz macht Amplitude ist 0,5 Volt.
R3 ist der lüfter ich habe ihn mal als Ohmischen wiederstand geshen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Oktober 2021)

Die Parallelschaltung der Diode erschließt sich mir nicht und ein Lüfter ist natürlich kein ohmschwer Widerstand, aber ansonsten passt das Prinzip. (Ob die Widerstandsdimensionierung optimal ist, kann ich nicht abschätzen.)


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Parallelschaltung der Diode erschließt sich mir nicht und ein Lüfter ist natürlich kein ohmschwer Widerstand, aber ansonsten passt das Prinzip. (Ob die Widerstandsdimensionierung optimal ist, kann ich nicht abschätzen.)


Da Induktive lasten wie ein Motor aka Fan Bei Hohen Frequenzen Spannungs Spitzen erzeugen . Und diese dem Transistor töten können die Diode um das zu verhindern.
Ja ein Lüfter (Motor) ist eher Eine Spule als ein Wiederstand.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2021)

Gerade gefunden . So scheint das noctia zu machen .


----------



## Nathenhale (1. November 2021)

So Mora ist integriert . Die paralel Schaltung funktioniert auch sehr gut . Die Luft ist mehr oder weniger schon im AGB angekommen . Gibt noch ein zwei Luftblasen .


----------



## Nathenhale (3. November 2021)

Also die Die Alphacool Wärmeleitpads haben bei mir das Delta T zwischen Wasser und VRAM (HotSpot) von knapp 60 Kelvin auf 30 Kelvin verringert.
Also kann jedem nur empfehlen die von Byksiki mitgelieferten durch eigene zu ersetzten.
Also der Mora bzw. die 1.5 Höhenmeter die der Mora im schlimmsten fall unter meinem PC ist, hat meinen Durchfluss von 120Lh auf knapp 70Lh verringert.


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also der Mora bzw. die 1.5 Höhenmeter die der Mora im schlimmsten fall unter meinem PC ist, hat meinen Durchfluss von 120Lh auf knapp 70Lh verringert.


Das ist aber viel, bei mir macht es etwa 25 l/h aus.
Von 150 auf 125 l/h.

Was für Schnellkupplung hast du drauf?


----------



## Nathenhale (3. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Was für Schnellkupplung hast du drauf?


Die , die ich auf Seite 4 des Threads verlinkt habe. 








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Stecker G1/4 AG - Chrome
					

Mach deine Wasserkühlung hochwertiger, praktischer und komfortabler mit deiner neuen Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung oder dem Stecker. Verbinde sie neu  Die Alphacool Eiszapfen sind zu allen Komponenten mit ¼‘‘...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Mach deine Wasserkühlung hochwertiger, praktischer und komfortabler mit deiner neuen Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss Kupplung oder dem Stecker. Mit dieser Kupplung können Sie verschiedene Versionen der Schnellverschlüsse...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2021)

Die sind eigentlich ganz gut.

Hatte sie auch mal Testweise dran, ich nutze aber meine alten, da es sich um Highflow Anschlüsse handelt. Glaube, die gibt es gar nicht mehr zu kaufen. Meine haben eine Reduzierung von 3/8 Zoll auf 1/4 Zoll.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. November 2021)

Naja steht dein Mora auch knapp 1,5 Meter Tiefer als der Rechner mit der Pumpe innendrinn? 
Pumpe habe ich eine Vpp 755 also ein D5 variante.


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2021)

Nein, mein Rechner steht daneben.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der Grund sein wird.

Normalerweise geht es einmal runter und dann wieder rauf und durch den Sog was dabei entsteht, gleicht es sich wieder aus. Daher ist es etwas fraglich, ob es tatsächlich davon kommt. Klar beim befüllen kann es was anderes sein, aber nicht, sobald der Loop voll ist. Habe es aber auch noch nie ausgetestet, daher weiß ich es nicht.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Und den Durchfluss bremst das auch bei Max Drehzahl meiner Pumpe habe ich nicht mehr 135l/h sondern 50L/h bei gleiche Loop Größe.


Hast du dieses Problem damals behoben? Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, war ja damals der Mora noch nicht mit dran.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hast du dieses Problem damals behoben? Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, war ja damals der Mora noch nicht mit dran.


Ja, damals war Luft im System die einen Starken Gegendruck erzeugt hat. Als ich die dann draußen hatte war wieder alles Tip top.
Vermute im Moment das selbe . Sehe zwar kaum Luftblasen oder höre Geplätscher , aber im oberen Radiator der über dem AGB liegt kann sich natürlich durchaus noch Luft befinden.
Ich werde das System mal ein wenig wenden und so mal schauen ob dadurch der Durchfluss wieder Steigt.
Ca 20L/H verlust oder gar 30 schätze ich mal als Normal ein.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also die Die Alphacool Wärmeleitpads haben bei mir das Delta T zwischen Wasser und VRAM (HotSpot) von knapp 60 Kelvin auf 30 Kelvin verringert.


Welche hast du dir geholt? Die Eisschicht mit 11W/mK?


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Naja steht dein Mora auch knapp 1,5 Meter Tiefer als der Rechner mit der Pumpe innendrinn?


Ist egal, sobald die Luft raus ist.


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2021)

Mit minimaler Drehzahl meiner Pumpe ist mal mein Durchfluss von 70 l/h auf nur noch 45 l/h abgefallen und ich musste die Pumpe schneller drehen lassen, damit ich wieder auf mein alten Durchfluss kam. Damals hatte ich noch ein anderen Filter verbaut und dieser hatte sich etwas zugesetzt.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. November 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Welche hast du dir geholt? Die Eisschicht mit 11W/mK?
> 
> Ist egal, sobald die Luft raus ist.


Ja die mit 11W/mk .
Das denke ich auch es wird halt einfach noch etwas Luft im System sein.


----------



## Nathenhale (8. November 2021)

Paar Bilder des Systems .


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe die Schaltung von oben nun endlich mal Zusammengebaut. Problem ist ich kann den Lüfter noch immer nicht Regeln. Er läuft zwar deutlich langsamer als direkt am OCTO angeschlossen. Aber über die PWM ist er trotzdem nicht regelbar.
Ich habe auch das Tacho Signal vom Lüfter weiter an den OCTO geleitet trotzdem zeigt mir der OCTO keine Umdrehungen an. ( Die Warnung leuchtet RPM low).
alle Pins vom OCTO sind angeschlossen bis auf die 12 Volt die hängen frei (Sind also nirgendwo angeschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Februar 2022)

Was für eine effektive Spannung liegt im Moment an den Lüfter an?
Hast du ein Oszi, um den PWM-Teil der Schaltung auszumessen?


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Februar 2022)

ich besitze leider kein Oszi, die dinger sind ja aber auch nichts ganz billig. 
Also VRMs Gemessen mit dem DVM ist 6,5 volt bzw 7. volt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Februar 2022)

Ja, die wachsen leider nicht auf Bäumen und nur deswegen eins anzuschaffen, wäre übertrieben. Aber ohne kann man bei einem PWM-Signal hat halt nichts diagnostizieren. Die Spannung bliebt exakt gleich bei allen PWM-Vorgaben? Was ist, wenn du statt dem Octo ein Mainboard als PWM-Geber nutzt?


----------



## ursmii (17. Februar 2022)

Spoiler






Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





1. könntest du den MOS-FET typ bitte angeben? (ideal wäre ein IRLZ44N)
2. schau mal hier & hier. dein mosfet braucht keinen pull-up (R2 weg), sondern muss gegen masse entladen werden.
3. R1 ist mit 1K zu gross. wahrscheinlich reicht so die gatespannung nicht.
warum das Tachosignal nicht wirkt, kann ich aus der ferne nicht sagen ...
viel glück beim ausprobieren


----------



## Nathenhale (17. Februar 2022)

Q1 ist ein 2n2222 . OK pull up kommt weg . OK dann schau ich Mal ob ich r1 kleiner da habe . Oder ob ich das über eine parallel Schaltung löse.


----------



## ursmii (19. Februar 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Q1 ist ein 2n2222 . OK pull up kommt weg . OK dann schau ich Mal ob ich r1 kleiner da habe . Oder ob ich das über eine parallel Schaltung löse.


der 2n2222 ist mit der PWMfrequenz reichlich bedient (eher am anschlag).
zudem braucht er für vollständiges durchschalten bei hohen frequenzen mehr spannung als der mosfet. der angegebene ist speziell für TTL spannungen ausgelegt.
weiterhin happy debugging


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen ich habe die Platine nun zum laufen bekommen. R1 wurde 500 Ohm Groß der Pull Down wiederstand 7,5k und der Mosfet ist nun ein IRLZ44N. Außerdem habe ich die Diode ersetzt (weiß aber gerade nicht durch welche).
Tacho Rückmeldung geht zwar noch immer nicht. Aber regeln lässt sich das ganze wenigsten jetzt .

Andere Frage:
Ich habe mir nun eine Aquastream ultimate gekauft. Wird die Tage ankommen (habe Sie von @IICARUS ) 
abgekauft).
Wollte nun nochmal alle Fragen da ich nicht kaputt machen möchte kann ich Sie in reihe mit einer VPP755 betreiben? Und wenn ja, kann man dies auch tuen wenn ich die VPP755 auf 1% oder gar 0% herunterstelle ?
Ziel ist es wenn der Rechner bei mir Steht , die Aquastream alle Arbeit machen zu lassen. Und wenn ich mein PC wohin mitnehme die VPP755 einspringt. 

Die Aquastream kommt dann unten auf den boden neben dem Mora. Und die 755 bleibt im System.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte meine zwei neuen DDC Pumpen mit der Aquastream  zusammen am Laufen.
Das geht sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neuen Pumpen hatte ich zwischen Rechner und Mora angeschlossen, weil ich vor der Demontage der Aquastream die zwei neuen Pumpen auf Funktion und Dichtigkeit prüfen wollte. Die Pumpen werden sich dann gegenseitig unterstützen. Du kannst beide Pumpen unterschiedlich einstellen. Die Aquastream ist aber leiser, wenn sie nur mit 3000 U/min läuft.

Mit schnellere Drehzahlen ist die Pumpe zwar nicht sehr laut, aber schon hörbar.
In diesem Testbetrieb liefen nicht beide DDC Pumpen mit, eine hatte ich immer ausgestreckt.

Mit der Aquastream auf 3000 U/min (minimal möglich) und eine DDC Pumpe max. Drehzahl hatte ich je nach Pumpe zwischen 140 und 160 l/h drauf. Mit minimaler Drehzahl der Aquastream + einer DDC Pumpe hatte ich 65 l/h. Wobei die Aquastream alleine bei  mir denselben Durchfluss mit minimaler Drehzahl gebracht hat. Das lag dann daran, dass beide Pumpen synchron liefen.

Beide DDC Pumpen + Aquastream hatte ich nicht am Laufen.
Da hatte ich bedenken, wegen meinem Hardtube...


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Tacho Signal vom Lüfter weiter an den OCTO geleitet trotzdem zeigt mir der OCTO keine Umdrehungen an. ( Die Warnung leuchtet RPM low).


Ich kann dir zu deinem Umbau nichts Konkretes schreiben, aber aus andere Themen wo eine Pumpe mit weniger Spannung betrieben wurde, ist mir bekannt, dass das Tacho dann nicht mehr mit ausreichend Spannung betrieben wird und nichts mehr angezeigt wird.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Februar 2022)

Tacho waren bis zu 5 volt ich denke das sollte reichen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, habe es letztens im Forum (Igor) gelesen, wo jemand seine DDC Pumpe auf 5v betrieben hat und dann kein Tacho mehr hatte. Da meinte ein anderer User dann, dass das Tachosignal davon auch mit Spannung versorgt wird und dann nicht mehr ausreichend Spannung hat.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Februar 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen ich habe die Platine nun zum laufen bekommen. R1 wurde 500 Ohm Groß der Pull Down wiederstand 7,5k und der Mosfet ist nun ein IRLZ44N. Außerdem habe ich die Diode ersetzt (weiß aber gerade nicht durch welche).
> Tacho Rückmeldung geht zwar noch immer nicht. Aber regeln lässt sich das ganze wenigsten jetzt .
> 
> Andere Frage:
> ...



Der Widerstand von langsam drehenden oder stehenden Kreiselpumpen ist überschaubar, da gibt es keine Probleme. Nur gegeneinander arbeiten ist ungünstig. 




Nathenhale schrieb:


> Tacho waren bis zu 5 volt ich denke das sollte reichen.



Wie lang ist die Tacholeitung aktuell, hast du sie auf Durchgängikeit geprüft und funktioniert es mit dem Drehzahlgebenden Lüfter diret am Octo?
Normalerweise ist das Tachosignal recht robust und ein Leitungsbruch irgendwo von "im Antrieb" bis "in der Steuerung" die wahrscheinlichere Ursache, aber wenn man weit drosselt und eine lange Leitung hat, könnte es auch ein Signalproblem sein. (Mit welcher effektiven Spannung laufen die Lüfter jetzt?)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Februar 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen ich habe die Platine nun zum laufen bekommen. R1 wurde 500 Ohm Groß der Pull Down wiederstand 7,5k und der Mosfet ist nun ein IRLZ44N. Außerdem habe ich die Diode ersetzt (weiß aber gerade nicht durch welche).
> Tacho Rückmeldung geht zwar noch immer nicht. Aber regeln lässt sich das ganze wenigsten jetzt .
> 
> Andere Frage:
> ...



Der Widerstand von langsam drehenden oder stehenden Kreiselpumpen ist überschaubar, da gibt es keine Probleme. Nur gegeneinander arbeiten ist ungünstig. 




Nathenhale schrieb:


> Tacho waren bis zu 5 volt ich denke das sollte reichen.



Wenn du bei 100 Prozent PWM auch kein Signal bekommst, würde ich auf Leitungsbruch irgendwo zwischen "im Antrieb" bis "im Octo" tippen.


----------



## Nathenhale (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand eine gute Idee wie ich meinen Eisbecher das hier. https://www.alternate.de/Alphacool/Eisbecher-D5-Ausgleichsbehälter/html/product/1268245
An meinen Mora 420 anbringen kann ?


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Mai 2022)

Das Halteblech für den HK Tube und die Bohrmaschine. Die beste Lösung bei dem Problem.
Oder du guckst, ob es einen Adapter für die Lüftermonatge gibt und fummelst den Agb dann auf einen der Lüfter. Das sieht aber unter Garantie schlecht aus und hat noch paar andere Macken.


----------



## Nathenhale (12. Mai 2022)

Also rein theoretisch so.








						Heatkiller Tube Ausgleichsbehälter MO-RA3 Montageoption, 14,95 €
					

Der Watercool MO-RA3 Adapter für den Heatkiller Tube Ausgleichsbehälter ist die ideale Option für die Montage an unserem externen MO-RA3 Radiator.




					shop.watercool.de
				



+ die normalen Halte Klammern und anstatt der löcher für 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter (Radiatoren ) nehme ich die löcher die am AGB befestigten werden und schraube sie durch die halte platte und dann an den agb. Dann noch mutter drauf und fertig .
Sonst könnte es auch damit klappen oder ?








						Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung Clip-On 60mm - Schwarz 2 Stück
					

Die beste Alphacool-Halterung aller Zeiten! Viele Halterungen wurden für die ursprünglichen Röhrenausgleichsbehälter aus den Anfangszeiten der PC-Wasserkühlung entwickelt. In den letzten Jahren wurden die AGBs jedoch größer, für mehr...




					www.alphacool.com
				



Problem könnten da die Abemssung des Agb sein 60 x 60 x 250mm.
Hmm


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Problem könnten da die Abemssung des Agb sein 60 x 60 x 250mm.
> Hmm


Mit 60mm wird nicht passen, habe dieselbe Halterung für meinem Filter am Mo-Ra verwendet und mein Filter ist 53mm breit und ich bekomme mit der 60mm Halterung nur die ersten 2-3 Stellungen der Verzahnung eingerastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Leute,
Wenn ich meine Hardtubes (Acryl) biege dann ist es immer so das ich mindestens 3 cm frei haben muss bis zum Fitting. Von ende der Biegung gemessen bis zum Anfang vom Fitting gemessen.
Wenn ich weniger habe bekomme ich das Rohr nicht in das Fitting geschoben. Da das Rohr dort dicker ist als normal.

Hat mich bis jetzt nicht gestört. Aber bei meinem neuen Run wäre es nötig eine Biegung nahe am Fitting Eingang zu machen.

Ich benutzte für das biegen immer einen silikon schlauch im Rohr und einen 90 Grad Winkel der für meine Rohrstärke gedacht ist.

Paint darstellung:
Also das Rohr ist nicht Krumm oder so sondern einfach dicker. Und wahrscheinlich in der Biegung selber dünner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Oktober 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wenn ich meine Hardtubes (Acryl) biege dann ist es immer so das ich mindestens 3 cm frei haben muss bis zum Fitting. Von ende der Biegung gemessen bis zum Anfang vom Fitting gemessen.
> Wenn ich weniger habe bekomme ich das Rohr nicht in das Fitting geschoben. Da das Rohr dort dicker ist als normal.
> 
> ...


Also dein Rohr, ist vor der Biegung 2mm dicker im Durchmesser?

Das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen!

Sind es PETG oder PMMA tubes?

Also ich habe sehr häufig Bögen direkt am Fitting.

1 Bogen geht sogar noch so leicht in die Überwurfmutter rein xD. 
Da ist dann das Problem dass mann beim anziehen der Überwurfmutter die tubes zerkratzt. 

Aber grösser ist mein Durchmesser da nie. Bekomme die problemlos in die fittinge.

Hier geht der Bogen sogar unter die überwurfmutter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier andere Biegungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe diese Rohre hier:
Alphacool HardTube 16/13mm Acryl (PMMA) Klar 60cm 

Also die Rohre sind ziemlich genau am Anfang und am Ende meiner 90er Biegehilfe dicker , als Normal.
Die Zeichnung ist also Murks bemerke ich gerade. Da ja eigentlich der Außendurchmesser wichtig ist.

Dieser scheint Optisch zumindest bei 18mm zu liegen nach der Biegehilfe und dann wird er wieder schmaler.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich nutze zum Biegen keine Biegehilfe

Ich nutze dafür einen handelsüblichen Winkel.

Dann erhitze ich das Rohr, und Drücke dann den Bogen in den Winkel. Durch mehr oder weniger Drücken, wird mein Radius etwas grösser oder kleiner.

Ich habe ganz zu beginn Versuche gemacht mit diesen Biegelehren, aber wurde nie warm mit diesen Dingern.

Der einzige Vorteil der Lehre ist, dass man immer exakt den selben Radius hätte. Mit meiner "Technik" ist der Radius etwas flexibel (mehr druck= Radius wird kleiner) und dadurch vielleicht nicht immer genau gleich.

Aber meine Rohre sind durch und durch gleich im durchmesser.

Evtl. Versuchst du auch mal ohne die Biegelehre?

Was auch sein könnte, ist dein Sililon inlet, evtl. Etwas zu klein? Dann deformiert sich das Rohr evtl. Zu einer "ellipse"

Ich habe meine Ausbildung in einer Rohrbiegefabrik gemacht xD. Also wenn ich etwas kann, dann Rohre biegen 

Edit:

Kannst du einmal ein Rohr direkt nach der Biegung absägen. Und der querschnitt Fotografieren? Dann würde man sehen wenn es allenfalls eine "ellipse" wäre.

In dem Fall bräuchtest du evtl. Ein anderes inlet


----------



## Nathenhale (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe auch schon Freihand gebogen, da war der Effekt nicht so stark aber Trotzdem vorhanden.
Es wird glaube ich mal Zeit für einen neuen Schlauch.
Der hat sicher auch schon 100er Biegungen hinter sich.


----------

